# Godox/Flashpoint 1200W Bulb and HSS speedlight slave mode



## Bill Zidis (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello guys,im new to the forum,in fact is the first photography forum i entry.
I own a Godox AD600B Strobe and in my knowledge the bulb on that is 600w.I found on amazon and on ebay Bulb's for the ad600 with 1200w power.Is it possible to work and if its work will divide my battery to half shots compare to 600w?

Second question,i own 2 neewer speedlights as well,is 65-70w each and both are HSS and TTL.
Now the question is how can i make the speedlight to act as hss on slave mode?Is there any option to fire with the same speed as my strobe? (for instance 1/4000th of a shutter).

Thank you in advance !


----------

